# HVAC depth - requesting input



## winbig (Oct 3, 2008)

i plan to take the HVAC/Refrig depth exam.

1. any need for code books or at least a list of sections (Int. Mech Code, AGA Code, NFPA, etc.)?

2. fire protection design?

3. combustion calculations?

4. chemistry? how advanced? organic?

5. trusses, bending, compression, torsion, poissons ratio, etc.? (how much statics/solids/strength of materials?)

6. metallurgy?

7. how detailed does the HVAC design get?

example: do you need to know 'parts' of a steam turbine or merely how to calculate input/output values based upon given entering/exiting conditions/efficiencies, etc.?

8. SMACNA (sheet metal) design? (for you non-HVAC folks, this is for sheet metal ductwork.)

9. presumably the depth section targets 'deeper, more specific or advanced' sections of fluids, solids, mach design, welding, dynamics so as to make it possible for someone taking the HVAC depth to exclude studying such?

10. fully conceptual questions (realistic, hypothetical or even bizarre)?

11. how much 'spreading out' room did you have? how many books would fit on your desk area?

12. Cameron Hydraulic book...does it have sufficient steam tables? gas tables? I'd like to minimize the number of books I take in.

13. HVAC rules of thumb handbook helpful or just extra clutter?

14. is their any form of 'ductulator' or fan wheel that is allowed? (NCEES appears to be working hard to keep such devices out of the exam.)

15. plant management, industrial engineering, human efficiency, management, manufacturing flow charts? (is MERM necessary?)

many thanks for your assistance.

winbig


----------



## Sschell (Oct 3, 2008)

I did not take the HVAC Depth, so I cannot answer all of your questions... but,

1. I would skip the code books, just to keep your reference materials down. If there is one or two specific to HVAC that are common use, I might bring those, but for Mech, there is usually no more than one or two code questions all together, and the chance that you bring the correct code book is about as slim as you knowing the answer off the top of your head... and if you did have the right book, it may not be worth the time to dig through a code book to find the answer. Those questions are usually hit or miss.

2. Fire protection, don't think so.

3. No Combustion calcs.

4. minimal chem, if any, def. no O-chem

5. for the general section a basic working knowlege of these topics will help alot, but there will not be anything too indepth here.

6. Metallurgy, minimal, probably wont see it at all, MERM will have what ever you need to know here.

7. dont know, but I dont think you will need to know the parts of a turbine, the inputs, outputs and general design will be more usefull.

8. doubt it, they will be more interested in process than specific components (I think, again, I did not take HVAC)

9. yes, general working knowledge and MERM should get you through

10. Conceptual, yes, don't think you have to worry about the bizarre, but be prepared for extraneous/unnecessay information given in many of the depth questions.

11. varies state to state, but for Mechanical, I would recomment keeping it to no more than 5-6 books

12. don't know, I used keenen keyes and was happy, they are small small books, and would count the pair as one of my 5-6 books above.

13. Can't help you here.

14. "

15. I would Definately bring MERM, but plant management, IE etc. will probably not show up on the test.

Hope this helps, good luck and hope you win big on your exam!


----------



## winbig (Oct 4, 2008)

thank you PEpe.

statistics...MERM has it but it doesn't appear as a topic on NCEES.????

winbig


----------

